# Early American Brown Bread



## crewsk (Mar 10, 2005)

I haven't tried this one yet but it's on my "to do" list so I thoughht I'd go ahead & share it with y'all!

2C whole wheat flour
3/4C white flour
1C brown sugar, packed
2tsp. baking soda
1/2tsp. salt
2C. milk
4tsp. lemon juice or vinegar

Mix flours, brown sugar, baking soda, & salt in a large mixing bowl. Combine milk & lemon juice or vinegar; let stand 10 minutes. Stir milk gradually into flour mixture until well blended. Spoon batter into a greased loaf pan. Bake at 350F for 1 hour.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 10, 2005)

I wonder if this is like the brown bread with raisins that's baked in a can.  That stuff is soooo good!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 10, 2005)

I've never had that kind PA but I have a recipe around here somewhere for bread baked in a coffee can. I like this recipe because I won't have to wait for it to rise.


----------

